# Нужна помощь. Операция или лечение?



## Екатерина34 (16 Окт 2018)

Всем участникам добрый день. С 2013 года не была здесь. Но проблема не ушла а до сих пор продолжается и усугубилась. Первая грыжа 12 мм ставили ее секвестрированную было назначение на операцию. Отказалась и с год упражнялась в центре Бубновского. Стало легче и забросила. Боли были но приступов не было особо. Раз в год прострелы которые через несколько дней проходили. С августа этого года затяжная жуткая боль в левой ноге, что уже и стоять не могла. 

На данный момент наконец обратилась к врачу. Выписали лечение так как МРТ показал глубинный отек. Врач невролог говорит только операция. Хочу поехать в клинику в Кисловодске при санатории "Луч". Хвалят состав врачей . Хочу там получить консультацию ещё чтобы принять решение. Очень хотела бы и здесь услышать мнение врачей. Благодарю за помощь

Заключение и снимки скинула 
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1WbztEezannDzcPxzKce0TU3XzUTv-RWc


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

То есть Вы выбираете лечение?


----------



## Екатерина34 (16 Окт 2018)

Федор Петрович, благодарю за отклик . Я как всегда, слушая врача,  подумала, что возможно он и прав, так как тенденция с 2012 года ухудшилась да и я как-то не серьезно отнеслась и ходила это время привыкнув к боли, пока совсем не стало плохо. Месяц почти, ходила с трудом. Сейчас начала принимать лекарства Ципрофлоксацин,  Магнелис и Мидокалм, Кетонал гель. Адские боли ушли, стало полегче. К неполноценной жизни уже привыкла, но понимаю что это неправильно в 39 лет так ходить. Но если реально есть шанс обойтись без операции то может в клинике назначат мне "правильное лечение" и готова соблюдать все рекомендации. А так конечно если это только временное облегчение при моей ситуации то конечно лучше деньги готовить на операцию.Так как лечение тоже недешевое там выходит от 50.000


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

То есть решение есть.
Клиника.
При неэффективности, операция.


----------



## Екатерина34 (16 Окт 2018)

Ну посмотрим что врач скажет записалась к Лиеву 
Врач невролог 
Мануальный терапевт Лиев Адельгерий Амербиевич Доктор медицинских наук
Профессор 
Заслуженный врач РФ Высшая категория. По отзывам врач от Бога.

Муж настаивает на операции, считает любое улучшение только временное. Ведь грыжи с каждым разом давят сильнее и вот последний приступ длился 3 месяца. Правда сама виновата так как не принимала лекарства а ждала когда опустит. Но не то что отпустило, но и защемило так что передвигалась с трудом. А врач после МРТ сказала что у меня отек а это инфекция (грыжа как бы лопнула). И ждать уже нет смысла ничего хорошего.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

Если не писяете в штаны и слабости в ноге не нарастает, то решать Вам.


----------



## Екатерина34 (16 Окт 2018)

Ну если только от боли((( 
Что касается ноги то ощущение онемения и боль как после судороги, то мурашки, то кипяток будто льют. Ощущения всегда разные. Одно время спала в полусогнутом состоянии иначе сильная боль тянущая была. А сейчас новое появилось при попадании струи воды на заднюю часть ступни жуткая боль как зубная когда на нерв попадает стоматолог. Но по крайней мере наступать начала, как стала пить лекарства


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

То есть неотложных показаний нет.
На пятках и пальцах ходить можете и на стул правой и левой ноге встать можете?


----------



## Екатерина34 (17 Окт 2018)

На данный момент да) хорошо доктор я поняла вас. Благодарю


----------



## Екатерина34 (3 Ноя 2018)

В общем я сделала операцию. Операция прошла в клинике вертебрологии и нейрохирургии на базе санатория Луч в Кисловодске. Оперировал Потапов Валентин Филлипович. Состояние на данный момент, сегодня 3 день, гораздо лучше чем до операции. В общем наконец то я решилась. Нога наконец то не болит, но онемение пальцев пока осталось небольшое. Массаж и физ процедура лазером. Через 3 дня домой. Вставили Кейдж титановый. Кому интересны подробности пишите. Клинику рекомендую. Персонал внимательный, условия комфортные. Я даже с мужем вместе, но конечно все стоит денег. Всем здоровья


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (29 Ноя 2018)

@Екатерина34, Екатерина,добрый день!
Вам вставили имплант вместо диска? Почему именно кейдж? или вам выбор не предоставляли?
Мне нейрохирурги объясняли так: что кейдж раскрывается после установки и вживается в ткани, но к сожалению, часто бывает, что не приживается. А удалить его уже можно только с остальными здоровыми тканями и тд. и  тогда только плачевные последствия.. Не дай Бог конечно это все..

Как сейчас самочувствие ?


----------

